# Chat/yahoo group



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey guys,I thought it will be nice if from time to time we can all meet in the chat for talking.For me, it would be great to meet Ibsers fellows.Btw, Do you know about any Ibs yahoo group? yahoo group is such a cool thing!Just health


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok I guess no one wants


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

C'mon guys.. everyone is welcome to join me http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Ibsersfriends/Girl.


----------

